# Faunus LSD Carbon - Lager tauschen - Welche Lager werden benötigt ?



## Rolf (7. Juni 2015)

An meinem Bergwerk Faunus LSD Carbon 2003 hat der HinterBau Spiel. Ich denke es wird ein Tausch der Lager nötig sein, insb. des HauptLagers.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es eine Anleitung gäbe, wie man das macht.

Ferner wüßte ich gerne, die genaue Spezifikation der Lager, die ich benötige. Ich würde diese gerne noch vor dem Ausbau besorgen, damit die AusfallZeit so kurz wie möglich ist.

Danke,

Rolf


----------

